# شقق و غرف قرب منى في شارع صدقي سعر ممتاز ايجار حج بمكة



## بلوبلازا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*

شقق و غرف قرب منى في شارع صدقي سعر ممتاز ايجار حج بمكة 




شقق و غرف فاخرة قرب الجمرات سكن حج بشارع صدقي مكة المكرمة 

شقق و غرف بشارع صدقي فاخرة
جدا قرب المشاعر للايجار بالحج 

يوجد عروض شقق و غرف 
اخرى في بالعزيزية وقرب منى
 و المـشـــاعر وبشارع صدقي 
و في الششة للايجار بالحج 
باسعار متهاودة 

اتصال 
0552499608



*​


----------



## بلوبلازا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: شقق و غرف قرب منى في شارع صدقي سعر ممتاز ايجار حج بمكة*

______________________


----------



## بلوبلازا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: شقق و غرف قرب منى في شارع صدقي سعر ممتاز ايجار حج بمكة*

_____________________


----------



## بلوبلازا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: شقق و غرف قرب منى في شارع صدقي سعر ممتاز ايجار حج بمكة*

____________________


----------

